
Show HN: Topl.io – democratized lists of Web resources - iatek
http://www.topl.io
======
fiatjaf
Tried to add Vim to the HTML editors but couldn't. Something was wrong with my
inputs. Also: why such an enourmous form to add something? It gets filled
automatically with bizarre values (try vim.org). "vim" as a title is
apparently too short.

------
iatek
Hello, I'm a co-founder of Toplio, and we're very curious to hear what you
think. The idea is a StackExchange type of community, but for collections
instead of Q&A. Thanks.

------
fiatjaf
This application will be able to: Read Tweets from your timeline. See who you
follow, and follow new people. Update your profile. Post Tweets for you.

~~~
iatek
Good point... updated to read only. It only uses Twitter for auth.

